# Who All is Going Tomorrow (Opening Day Gun Season)...



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

The weather reports are all saying <U>*21°*</U> tomorrow morning where I'll be hunting (southeast of Evergreen, AL)...damn thats cold!!!But, I'm ready. I'll be stuffing hand warmers everywhere before I go out. I think this is an opening daygun season all-timerecord low temp...I can remember 2 years ago we opened gun season at about 80*°+*(daytime high). I just hope this wind dies down over night and stays calm for the morning...I can make if the wind doesn't blow too bad.

Who's all goin' to be out there with me? Good Luck!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i'll be there. it will probably tomorrow afternoon though. ( not becasue of the cold though, someone scheduled a wedding on opening day for some unknown reason )


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a suggestion but one that works very well for me on extremely cold days. Once in your stand take two large hand warmers and two camo dew rags like they sell at Wal-Mart and wrap the hand warmers around the toe of your boot, it will make a huge difference on those cold mornings. Staying still is key and that is hard to do when you are freezing.

Good Hunting, and yup it is going to be extermely cold, coldest day of the year so far in Ar. Bundle up and good luck, post some pics guys.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be hunting up near Brewton. It usually warms up before my feet get cold and I've discovered the best thing for hands is one of those hand muffs you wear around your waist like a fanny pack. And the best thing for wind is Gortex.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *welldoya (11/21/2008)*I'll be hunting up near Brewton. It usually warms up before my feet get cold and I've discovered the best thing for hands is one of those hand muffs you wear around your waist like a fanny pack. And the best thing for wind is Gortex.


Yea, my problem is more my feet, not my hands. No matter what kind of socks...wearing 1 pair of socks, 2 pair pair of socks, insulate boots...whatever, I've tried it all, my feet still always freeze on days like tomorrow. I've also used little foot/boot tricks from my Dad when he worked on the northern slope of Alaska...still frozen toes. I found the best thing I can do is stuff hand warmers down in the toe of my boots, then putmy bootson. You can bet your azz I'll have them stuffed in there tomorrow.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty muched bummed, circumstances out of my control are preventing me from making the opener this weekend. This cold weather should help get the deer moving some during the daylight hours. I remember last year on opening day I was fighting off red wasps, that won't be a problem tomorrow. Good luck everyone! I think I'll get my first shot the weekend of Dec. 5-7. I'ts going to be a long two weeks of waiting.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll be there wind or not, come hell or high water, whichever first, I haven't missed opening morning since I was old enough to walk. :baby


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will be back at the Perdido WMA. I love to hnt for sure.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

> *HeartofDixie (11/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *welldoya (11/21/2008)*I'll be hunting up near Brewton. It usually warms up before my feet get cold and I've discovered the best thing for hands is one of those hand muffs you wear around your waist like a fanny pack. And the best thing for wind is Gortex.
> ...




HD

get you a pair of these. i love the ones i have. your feet will never get cold again. 










<SPAN class=Smaller><SPAN class=Charcoal>ICEBREAKER<SUP>®</SUP> BOOT BLANKET<SUP>®</SUP> INSULATED OVERBOOTS 

they fit right over your boots and keep your feet hot.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

son of a....i thought i remembered someone telling me that gun season doesnt open til iron bowl weekend. ugh i definately was there yesterday with my bow, saw nothing, and then slept in late today cuz i kinda didnt feel like waking up. ugh....and it was collllllld too.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Went did not see nothin, but we got 2 last weekend so I can not complain. But artic shield sell those boot covers and they are on Sale at the Bass Pro in Spanish Fort.

Hey Woody, they told you that so they can have your spot, That is what friends are for huh:shedevil


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't see anything yesterday. 

I heard a lot of shots, but there is no way of telling if they were really shooting at deer. I will never understand what some people are doing when they fire off a semi auto with about one millisecond between each shot. Several times it sounded like someone was bump firing an AK, no way they could have hit anything.:doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Nascar03 (11/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Woody, they told you that so they can have your spot, That is what friends are for huh:shedevil






youre probably right


----------

